# RFC private treatment?



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi girls

Ive been on the NHS waiting list and private waiting list since May 10 for ICSI treatment.  I was told at the time the NHS list was 10-12 months long and private 8-9 months long.  Was also told that when i get my letter for private treatment to reject it and wait for our NHS go then if this fails we can go private.

I still havent received a letter for the private list, will this mean that the NHS list has got longer too?  Also does anyone know how much private treatment costs with rfc, ive checked with origin and it looks like it could cost around £4500.  

At consulation in May last year i was told RFC private would cost around £3000.  

Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey babydreams,

I was told that the rfc private list was suspended in nov to concentrate on nhs one so I would like to think the nhs one doesnt get longer!! 

Also when we were looking at private treatment the difference between origin and rfc was almost the same, it was the cost if drugs that pushed origin up a bit more. In the end we felt paying a bit more and getting started straightaway was better than waiting ten months minimum.


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Katie79

Thanks for replying.

I didnt even know that, heres me sitting waiting on a letter anyday now for private treatment (even though im waiting on my nhs tx first to see how it goes before i go private), i just expected to get something.  You'd think they would write to and let people know.

Im due to have ICSI too, how did you find the treatment, alot of people are telling me the process is gruelling - i really cant wait to get started but at the same time, worried about how i will react to treatment?  

Lots of babydust to you


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hiyas 
I'm on the private list too & didnt know it was suspended, thanks for the info katie 
babydreams I'm just like you, pretty terrified but anxious to get started at the same time 
  x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi there,

A nurse from origin told me about list being suspended back in nov/dec. Im sure its reliable as docs from rfc work in origin anyway.

I found the injections okay. Panicked about them at first but they were fine. Was really emotional and had night sweats so little sleep but other than that I was okay. Everyone reacts differently so you might sail along no bother!


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Not long for you Dannii-boots and hopefully i wont be far behind you, you can keep me updated on your progress.  I really havent a clue about the whole process, nasal sprays, injections etc... i have so many questions i want to ask.  Cant wait til my appointment, i shall unlease myself on our consulant  

Thanks Katie yeah i suppose everyone is different, i'll just have to wait and see how i react to it all.  How did you find origins, ive been looking at a few private clinics - as even if our NHS appointment works, we will mostly likely have to go private at some stage if we want another and if it doesnt work then i'll know where i want to go.  Ive heard good reports about a clinic in Glasgow but i think id rather stay here, than have to fly back and forward for appointments.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooh girls

I didnt realise the provate list was suspended we have been on it since oct. dont mind anyway as we hopefully should be starting soon if my af would finally arrive

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Origin staff are really nice and theres no waiting around (other than waiting for af, etc). We've been with them twice now. First time around didnt get to ET and second time around we were just unlucky with bfp.  I had never considered going outside ni for treatment as didnt really want to get caught up in the percentages, etc. Im not sure how helpful they are as lots of clinics only treat couples with higher chance of success so the % rate doesnt come down. If I were to change private clinics it would be to go abroad so I could relax more and see it less like medical treatment if you know what I mean.


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah Katie the idea of going abroad does sound good, relaxing while having treatment would def be helpful, i would imagine.  Something to think of anyhow, theres just so much choice and so many clinics, its def a hard decision choosing the one that suits you.

Sorry to hear you havent had a successful BFP so far but im sure you day will come.  Where are you with your treatment process?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

We are having our post treatment review on 26th jan. Expect just to be told we can try again in a few months as everything went okay last time just unlucky that they didnt stick.

I doubt we will change clinics this time around as each cycle they have got to know us and how I respond but will def consider it if its not third time lucky!


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm dreading all the side effects, as I had an awful time on clomid  hopefully you can get started soon katie, sorry about your bfn   we were tempted with origin but eventually decided to have our nhs go first, decisions decisions


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Katie - lets hope its second time lucky for you and you'll not have to worry about the third time.  Good luck with your review on 26th.  Keep us posted.

Dannii-Boots - im dreading the whole side effects from drugs things - i havent been on any meds at all, as its my DH with low count.  Feeling a little apprehensive about things too but cant wait to get started.  We were in the same boat we were very tempted to have a go with Origin too but we both dicussed it and said wait til our first NHS go, see how thats goes first and then if that fails we will most likely try origin.    it works first time - otherwise im gonna have to rob a bank...lol


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Dannii

I was the same Clomid left me like summit deranged. 

Babydreams
If you are gonna rob a bank you may take me with you as we would be in the same boat.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Evening all, hope everyones well. Im feeling much more positive today after my miserable mood earlier in the week. I'm going to blame it on hormones left over from all my injections. 

Jillyhen, Babydreams - this whole thing is stressful enough without having to worry about the cost of it all. we were in the position to pay for two treatments from money i inherited when my mum died. I was especially hoping and praying we would get pregnant with those treatments as to me it would have been like a gift from her even though shes not here. Any BFN is devastating, but I also I felt like I've wasted her last gift to me as the moneys gone with nothing to show for it.  Now Im just thankful that she's given me two chances of being a mummy that I wouldnt have had.

If needs be I'll join you's on the robbin....I'll get my wee granny to knit the balaclavas!!


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Girlies

Katie - glad your feeling a little better.  So sorry about your mum but please dont see that as a waste, im sure your mum would have wanted you to spend it on exactly what you wanted.  She will be watching over you and will be the one that gives you the strength to carry on until you get that BFP.  

Right then thats sorted - Jillyhen you can be the getaway driver, Katies granny shall sort us out with the  balaclavas, i'll borrow my brothers pellet gun...


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls for the laugh. I better get the car cleaned out and full of diesel lol.

Katie i hope you feel better soon.

Jillyhen x


----------



## ababyb (Jan 19, 2011)

hope you'se dont mind me jumpin on the band wagon   have just completed icsi in rfc bfp only to m/c a wk later, still in the process of havin bloods done to ensure hcg levels drop appropriately! am thinkin of goin to origins as i've used the nhs go and am gonna have to pay now anyway. am hopin the waiting time will be a lot shorter in origins as i dont have the patience or will to wait for months again b4 startin treatment. any advice


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey all. 

Thank goodness its nearly hometime!! Feeling much more positive today. I was like this after first tx - all over place for a few weeks til my body settled down. 

Ababy im with origin. Staff are lovely and theres no waiting list. Prices are very similar although I think the drugs might be slightly more. We havent had a bfp but would reccommend them and its highly likely we'll go with them again.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend planned xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey girlies

Monday again...Grrrr.

Katie79 - hope your still feeling ok and getting more positive everyday.

ababyb - hi and welcome, sorry i cant help with Origin im currently waiting for my first NHS go but i have researched them and if i have my NHS go and im unlucky i have already made the decision to go with origin, alot of girls here have had experiences with them and apparently they are really good with no waiting lists.  Good luck with your decision.

Lots of babydust x


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi girlies

I was seeing Dr T privately & was put on both waiting lists @ RFC, NHS & private.

We got to the top of the private list first & I asked where we were on the NHS list, only to be told our NHS go would be in 3 months time.

We suspended our place at the top of the private list, waited on the NHS go & have now finished the private tx.  I view it as BOGOF!  

I was really happy both times with RFC.  Fingers crossed that I'll see a HB on 9/2 & won't need to save anymore for IVF, it will just be maternity & baby clothes. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Madeinbelfast - good luck with your scan, i   everything goes well for you.  I hope you dont mind me asking and if you dont want to answer then thats oks - how much is private treatment with RFC - im comparing it with Origins but i havent a clue about pricing? x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mib, rfc may have changed but when I called up for prices last year it was around 3200-3300 plus drugs for icsi. Origin were offering money off so it was around the same. I think they are around 3500-3600 plus drugs. The price goes down by 400 for susbequent cycles. Both clinics gave me prices on phone and origin have it on their website xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Katie - Thank you, i'll get onto that and have a wee nosey! x


----------



## mumstheword (Jan 18, 2011)

HI girls - think i've been talking to a few of you on the other posts.  Can't believe ababyb you've waiting so long and now have to pay for the next one.  Waiting on the NHS doesn't sound like its worth it.  Think we'll go for first consultation, see what they have to say, enquire about waiting times etc and decide if we're going to wait or rob a bank.  I always wanted to have a big family.  Its so hard knowing that we'll have to pay to have one now.  When other lucky folk get it for free.  Hope your next go with origins is the bfp you've been waiting on.  Sorry to hear about your early mc.  

Going to have a read about Origins website and see what its all about myself. xox


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey mumsthe word,

Origin website is pretty helpful. when we were deciding the prices for private at RFC and Origin were very close. what swung Origin for us was the lack of waiting list. We were referred to both by hospital and were already halfway through our first treatment when our appt for RFC consultation came through. we were already booked in for our second treatment with Origin when the letter telling us we could expect to wait around 10 months on private tx  with RFC came through. 

Still havent bagged a BFP with Origin but that couldve happened with any clinic and we are planning to go with them again. I def wouldnt turn down my NHS go with RFC though, despite the wait it seems to get good results and I wouldnt want to miss out on any opportunity to have a baby. a few of us have already decided to rob a bank if necessary, so you can join the crew xx


----------



## mumstheword (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks Katie79 - That sounds like good advice. We got our letters from RVH the other day to ring them for the first consultation so at least they haven't forgot about us  

Definatley may need to join the crew.  Can't believe how costly things are.  It must take a while before you are able to put yourself through it all again? I hope your review goes well and you get you bfp soon. x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks mumsthe word, hopefully third time lucky. Am not sure if we're mad or not but am starting again next week!! Its amazing how quickly we get back on the tx rollercoaster after the devastation of a bfn. Some people take well deserved breaks, I just needed to keep going and origin were able to fit us in straight away.

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Katie - good luck i do hope it works out for you this time.

Mumstheword - welcome to the crew, the process is so dam expensive - we will def all need the money!

After speaking to a friend at the weekend, who is a patient with Origin, i have decided that as i have waited this long, i will have my first go NHS and if this fails i will def go with them.  She says they are all really friendly and she highly recommends them.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I think we will do the same babydreams we have the backing of our parents and my mum in law said that hubbys dad will be told to fork out lol


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

lol... mum in law sounds great.  I think i might try that one with mine too... well if they want another grandchild they are gonna have to dig deep!!  My parents have kindly offered to help us out too, so its great to have such brillant parents and in-laws who are willing to help - lets just hope we dont need to be raping on there door and it works first time... fingers crossed.  It is good to know that the option is there if needed.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Babd i have fab inlaws as hubby is an only child im the brown eyed girl im very lucky.. Mu mum has said they would help out even tho dad said he is broke which i dont believe him.

Will see how we get on with this cycle and if all fails try the self funding.

Jillyhen


----------



## mumstheword (Jan 18, 2011)

Well - I think we'll do it on our own for a bit, but if it takes more than a few goes I'm sure my parents, sister and sis and law would help out... Fingers crossed it doesn't cost us all too much.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

hey

Is  there much of a difference between Origin and the RFC prices? Hopefully we wont need to go private after this cycle.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jilyhen,

Ive just paid 4200 for our cycle at origin, that included 1100 worth of drugs as im on the highest dose. That included 400 discount as its not our first cycle. First time around it was no more than 4500. Rfc was 3300 plus drugs

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Will play it by ear and see how we go. I wonder if origin still do free comsultations? Will wait and see and cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jillyhen I think they are. Hopefully you wont need it for anything other than baby number two but it can sometimes be reassuring to know its not the end of the road if nhs try isnt sucessful, it takes some of the pressure off x

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Katie

I was having a wee nosey at the site last nite, fingers crossed we wont need it

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jillyhen, 

no, lets keep the faith    

Katie xx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jillyhen,

You wont need it, lets keep the faith    

Katiexx


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jillyhen,

lets keep the faith   

Katie xx


----------



## mumstheword (Jan 18, 2011)

Katie - Good luck for the ICSI.  I hope we hear some good news soon.  Ru having it thru Origin?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks mumstheword. This treatment is our nhs go with rfc. It came a few months earlier than expected which is great. Its def less pressure when theres no bill for thousands of pounds!!

Katie xx


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

Some advice for women attending RFC who are struggling to get pregnant and are in their 30's (from someone who has attended the RFC for 4 long years).... Please get your own GP to get hormone blood tests done on FSH and AMH. If your GP refuses, pay the money to origin and get them done privately. Do not wait years  on rfc waiting lists and waste £1000's only to be told your fsh is too high and you have POF.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls,

I just see you's are all at the rfc in belfast. I have just been referred through altnagelvin hospital. How long does your 1st appointment take?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hails

I have replied to you on the other thread.

At the minute we dont need to get our bloods done again, but as i have to wait for my weight to come off and im trying to get it off asap we will be ok. Tbh i wouldnt want to traips all the way to belfast for a 15 mins appt


----------



## mumstheword (Jan 18, 2011)

My Gp did the day 3, day 21, Reproductive hormone and rubella test.  I have been sent back to GP to get thyroid test?  I agree - it takes ages for the tests to all take place at RVH.  My dh waited 6 months for his testicular extraction then we recieved a letter 6 weeks later to say they would discuss further options at our review! 6 weeks after telling us we wouldn't have my husbands biological children.  Maddness! Still no date for the review...but was told to expect somethinbg around oct/nov time!!

mccrea thanks for the advice.  i have given up trying to get on the NHS waiting list.  We have to wait for our review and counsilling before we can even get on the list!! We're looking at other options now.

xx


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

mumstheword said:


> My Gp did the day 3, day 21, Reproductive hormone and rubella test. I have been sent back to GP to get thyroid test? I agree - it takes ages for the tests to all take place at RVH. My dh waited 6 months for his testicular extraction then we recieved a letter 6 weeks later to say they would discuss further options at our review! 6 weeks after telling us we wouldn't have my husbands biological children. Maddness! Still no date for the review...but was told to expect somethinbg around oct/nov time!!
> 
> mccrea thanks for the advice. i have given up trying to get on the NHS waiting list. We have to wait for our review and counsilling before we can even get on the list!! We're looking at other options now.
> 
> xx


Trust me you have made a wise choice. I found yday that i have positive thyroid antibodies - not good when ttc. I asked rfc numerous times could thyroidor immune issues be a factor - no was the answer. I know now that is nonsense. 
If you have or have thyroid issues please read the immune faq thread on here by agate - it is so informative!


----------



## mumstheword (Jan 18, 2011)

Thyroid seems fine.  Was told by Origin that I had a normal to low result for my AMH levels especially for a 30 year old - but charging on ahead with treatment, and hoping it doesn't affect my chances!! xox


----------

